# Τα αρχαία σου τα κάλλη



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Με αφορμή αυτή εδώ τη συζήτηση και το the will to believe του William James, αναρωτιέμαι αν πιστεύετε ότι η αρχαία ελληνική κληρονομιά σήμερα βοηθάει ή αποτρέπει την Ελλάδα από το να προχωρήσει μπροστά.

Με άλλα λόγια, αν ήμασταν μια χώρα που γεννήθηκε και δημιουργήθηκε πρόσφατα (όπως η Αμερική), τώρα θα ήμασταν πιο μπροστά απ' ό,τι είμαστε τώρα ή όχι;

Το ίδιο βέβαια ισχύει και για την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη, ειδικά Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία που έχουν και αυτές βαριά κληρονομιά, αλλά ας περιοριστούμε προς το παρόν στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2009)

Ψήφισα "δεν ξέρω", επειδή πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να αποφανθώ αν βοηθάει ή αν είναι τροχοπέδη. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει άλλη μια επιλογή, "ούτε βοηθάει ούτε εμποδίζει", με την έννοια ότι η σημερινή κατάσταση προόδου της Ελλάδας οφείλεται σε άλλους παράγοντες που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την κληρονομιά της.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 22, 2009)

Δαγκωτό στην τροχοπέδη!!!
Η αρχαία ελληνική κληρονομιά ασκεί τοξική δράση στον εγκέφαλο των κληρονόμων μετατρέποντάς τον σε ένα είδος μαλακού, γλοιώδους πολτού. It's not nice, but it's true.


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Κι εγώ, ψήφισα δεν ξέρω, γιατί παρόλο που θεωρώ την αρχαία ελληνική κληρονομιά από μια άποψη -σήμερα- τροχοπέδη, από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ποιοι θα ήμασταν χωρίς αυτή.


----------



## curry (May 22, 2009)

Δεν φταίει η κληρονομιά, οι κληρονόμοι φταίνε...


----------



## sapere_aude (May 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> παρόλο που θεωρώ την αρχαία ελληνική κληρονομιά από μια άποψη -σήμερα- τροχοπέδη, από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ποιοι θα ήμασταν χωρίς αυτή.



Μπορεί να μην υπήρχαμε σαν έθνος. Και λοιπόν; Χέστηκε η Φατμέ στο γενί τζαμί, που λένε και οι γείτονες. Η δαγκωτή μου ψήφος έχει να κάνει με το _σήμερα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, αν ήμασταν μια χώρα που γεννήθηκε και δημιουργήθηκε πρόσφατα (όπως η Αμερική), τώρα θα ήμασταν πιο μπροστά απ' ό,τι είμαστε τώρα ή όχι;





Alexandra said:


> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει άλλη μια επιλογή, "ούτε βοηθάει ούτε εμποδίζει", με την έννοια ότι η σημερινή κατάσταση προόδου της Ελλάδας οφείλεται σε άλλους παράγοντες που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την κληρονομιά της.



Αν και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Αλεξάνδρα και θα ήθελα επιλογή «άλλοτε βοηθάει και άλλοτε όχι» (όλο παραπονιέμαι και ζητάω επιλογές που δεν υπάρχουν στις σφυγμομετρήσεις σου, Αμβρόσιε :) ), η διευκρινιστική ερώτησή σου με οδήγησε να απαντήσω ότι «μας βοηθάει» (παρά τις πολύ εύλογες ενστάσεις περί του αντιθέτου όπως πχ τις διατυπώνει ο σαπέρε).

Το σκεπτικό μου είναι ότι:
α) Και «ψηλοκρεμαστοί» αν είχαμε πέσει στα χώματά μας, θα ενσωματώναμε τα αρχαία ευρήματα στην τρέχουσα λαΪκή μυθολογία. Το κάνουν όλοι...
β) Αν πάλι τα χώματα δεν κουβαλούσαν από μόνα τους τόσο βαριά ιστορία (σαν π.χ. τα αμερικάνικα), θα είχαμε πολύ λίγους πόρους για να γίνουμε κάτι ξεχωριστό. Ας αναλογιστούμε το παράδειγμα των μέσων βυζαντινών χρόνων, όταν δεν μετρούσε η «αρχαία ιστορία» και (εντάξει, για διάφορους λόγους) ερήμωσε ο τόπος.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 22, 2009)

Εγώ γιατί θεωρώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη σφυγμομέτρηση είναι σε λάθος βάση; Υπό την έννοια ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι η αρχαία ελληνική «κληρονομιά» σχετίζεται με τη σημερινή κατάσταση, όποια κι αν είναι αυτή, του νεοελληνικού κράτους.


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2009)

Δέντρο χωρίς ρίζες, στον πρώτο δυνατό αέρα πέφτει.

Δέντρο με βαθιές ρίζες αλλά χωρίς κλαδιά, φύλλα και βλαστούς, όσο γερές κι αν είναι οι ρίζες του, παύει να αναπτύσσεται και σύντομα απομένει κούτσουρο ξερό· κι αν στέκει ακόμα, μοιραία θα καταντήσει απολίθωμα, όρθιο μα νεκρό.

Αν τώρα κάμποσα παράσιτα, που αναπόφευκτα αναπτύσσονται ραγδαία σε όλα τα δέντρα, οικειοποιούνται και αναμασούν την τροφή που αντλούν από τις ρίζες και δεν την αφήνουν να φτάσει στον κορμό, στα κλαριά και τα φύλλα που θα την επεξεργαστούν, θα αφομοιώσουν ό,τι χρήσιμο και θα απορρίψουν ό,τι περιττό ώστε να συνεχιστεί η βλάστηση του δέντρου, η κατάληξή του είναι μάλλον προδιαγραμμένη, εκτός αν το δέντρο καταφέρει να ελέγξει, να αναχαιτίσει την ξέφρενη διάδοση των παρασίτων και να αποτρέψει το καταστρεπτικό τους έργο.

Ας όψεται κι ο κάθε δενδροκόμος που, αντί να το φροντίζει, είτε κοιμάται είτε νοιάζεται μόνο να δρέψει μονομιάς όλους τους καρπούς αδιαφορώντας για την τύχη του δέντρου που τον τρέφει είτε, ακόμη χειρότερα, ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη των φονικών παρασίτων.

Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, αν μου επιτρέπει η curry, τολμώ να παραφράσω τα πολύ εύστοχα λόγια της στο #5:
Δεν φταίει το δέντρο, τα παράσιτα φταίνε... κι ο δενδροκόμος έχει μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης.

Και θα ψήφιζα ότι, ασφαλώς και θα έπρεπε να τη βοηθάει, αρκεί να την αντιμετωπίζαμε και να την αφομοιώναμε κατάλληλα. Έτσι όπως την αντιμετωπίζουν σήμερα οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, όμως, μάλλον τροχοπέδη αποτελεί.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 27, 2009)

Ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης στην _Καθημερινή_, 23-5-09:

"Οταν ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής επισκέφθηκε τους Δελφούς του έδειξαν τη μεγάλη πέτρα που σημάδευε στην αρχαιότητα τον «ομφαλό της Γης». Eκείνος ζήτησε να την πετάξουν μακριά διότι «με κάτι τέτοια οι Νεοέλληνες αρνούνται να προοδεύσουν». Φυσικά, ο μεγάλος πολιτικός δεν εννοούσε τη φυσική καταστροφή του μνημείου, αλλά την καταστροφή μιας αντίληψης που κάνει την Ελλάδα να αρκείται στο αρχαίο κλέος εκείνων που θεμελίωσαν τον δυτικό πολιτισμό." 

http://tinyurl.com/pbughy


----------



## Tsialas (May 30, 2009)

*Ρεαλιστική εκτίμηση της κληρονομιάς*

Κάθε είδους κληρονομιά, είτε υλική είτε πνευματική, αποτελεί εφαλτήριο για τον κληρονόμο. Σίγουρα, ένα παιδί από μια φτωχογειτονιά του Σουδάν δεν θα έχει τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες στη ζωή του με τον γόνο μιας μεσοαστικής σουηδικής οικογένειας. Ωστόσο, αν ο κληρονόμος μείνει εφησυχασμένος με τις κατακτήσεις των προγόνων του, δεν θα σταθεί αντάξιός τους.

Η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι σήμερα πολλοί έχουν την ψευδαίσθηση πως τα επιτεύγματα των προγόνων τους μπορούν να καλύψουν το κενό της δικής τους οκνηρίας και πονηρίας. Μοιάζουν μ’ έναν τεμπέλη, κλεφτοκοτά γιο που παινεύεται αλαζονικά για τον εργατικό και δημιουργικό πατέρα του.

Η αξιοποίηση της αρχαιοελληνικής κληρονομιάς είναι κάτι που έπραξαν με επιτυχία άλλοι δυτικοί λαοί (Γερμανοί, Γάλλοι, Βρετανοί, Αμερικανοί)—οι οποίοι, αναγνωρίζοντας τις ελληνικές ρίζες του ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμού, πρωτοπορούν στις κλασικές σπουδές, χωρίς ταυτόχρονα να εμποδίζεται η δική τους πολιτιστική και επιστημονική εξέλιξη—σε αντιδιαστολή με ορισμένους ντόπιους που αποπειρώνται να επιχρυσώσουν τη νεοελληνική οκνηρία και κουτοπονηριά με την αρχαιολατρική ουφολογία, η οποία ως επί το πλείστον ευδοκιμεί μεταξύ ατόμων που έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα για τα αρχαιοελληνικά κείμενα και το ιστορικό τους πλαίσιο και αποζητούν εύπεπτους μύθους ώστε να πληρώσουν το εθνικό κενό τους.

Επομένως, ας μη συγχέουμε την αναξιότητα του κληρονόμου με την αξία της κληρονομιάς, χωρίς ωστόσο να δημιουργούμε και μύθους για την κληρονομιά. Η _ρεαλιστική_ αντιμετώπιση είναι και η πιο προσοδοφόρα, _διότι δημιουργεί τις συνθήκες της προόδου_, ορίζει το σημείο εκκίνησης και προβάλλει την οδό της βελτίωσης.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2009)

Tsialas, ένα γρήγορο καλωσόρισμα τώρα. Γιατί αργότερα θα σβήσω αυτό εδώ και θα μεταφέρω το καλωσόρισμα σε κάτι πιο φλύαρο. Νήμα ολόκληρο για την αρχαία κληρονομιά και δεν έχω γράψει τίποτα; Πάω να δω πού γκρεμίστηκε φούρνος.


----------



## Tsialas (May 30, 2009)

Στην τελευταία αράδα της πρώτης παραγράφου παρέλειψα να πληκτρολογήσω ένα "δεν": "... _δεν_ θα σταθεί αντάξιός τους".

ΥΓ: Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 30, 2009)

Να συμπληρώσω κι εγώ 1-2 πράγματα:

ο λόγος που στο αρχικό μου ποστ μίλησα και για Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία κλπ είναι ο εξής: θεωρώ την Ευρώπη και ειδικά την δυτική, ένα ζωντανό πτώμα. Έχει πάψει να παράγει νέα πράγματα εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχει αποδειχτεί αδύναμη να προτάξει οτιδήποτε νέο απέναντι στην τεχνολογική και πολιτισμική ηγεμονία των ΗΠΑ. Συν τοις άλλοις, φαίνεται ότι ο νέος αέρας που θα έρθει (δεδομένου ότι και οι ΗΠΑ, είναι μάλλον πτώμα πλέον), φαίνεται να έρχεται από Ασία.

Μαζί μ' αυτό και επειδή τους παρατηρώ απ' όσο πιο κοντά μπορώ εδώ και χρόνια (τους δυτικοευρωπαίους), βλέπω ότι είναι και αυτοί παγιδευμένοι στα κλισέ με τα οποία ορίζουν τον εαυτό τους και την ταυτότητά τους. Δηλαδή, όλες οι εικόνες και οι ιδέες που έχουν αυτά τα έθνη για τον εαυτό τους, θεωρώ (έτσι όπως το έχω δει εγώ), ουσιαστικά αποτελούν τροχοπέδη, για να μην πω φυλακή στην οποία οι ίδιοι έχουν βάλει τον εαυτό τους και δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν. 

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για εμάς. Σήμερα. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι η οποιαδήποτε κληρονομιά. Το ζήτημα είναι πώς αυτή χρησιμοποιείται, αν χρησιμοποιείται και _αν χρειάζεται _να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Γιατί ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι καιροί αλλάζουν, τα πράγματα εξελίσσονται. Επειδή κάτι ήταν σπουδαίο πριν 2-3 χιλιάδες χρόνια και εξυπηρέτησε τις εξελικτικές ανάγκες της ανθρωπότητας τότε, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σπουδαίο και σήμερα. Υπό την έννοια ότι μπορεί να εξυπηρέτησε τον σκοπό του τότε και πάμε γι' άλλα... (having said that, τίποτα δεν μ' αρέσει περισσότερο από μια βόλτα Πλάκα-Θησείο-Μοναστηράκι). 

Τα βιβλία όμως που διαβάζατε και σας άρεσαν πριν από 10-20 χρόνια, σήμερα εξακολουθούν να σας αρέσουν; Τα διαβάζετε με την ίδια όρεξη; 

Εκτός βέβαια, κι αν έρθει κάποιος και αυτό που υπάρχει εκεί -ως κληρονομιά- μπορέσει να το δει υπό άλλο φως και να το αξιοποιήσει δημιουργικά. Αλλά και εκεί, τη διαφορά θα την κάνει το νέο φως και όχι η στείρα ιδεοληπτική επανάληψη ad nauseam των γνωστών.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Θεωρώ την Ευρώπη και ειδικά την δυτική, ένα ζωντανό πτώμα. Έχει πάψει να παράγει νέα πράγματα εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχει αποδειχτεί αδύναμη να προτάξει οτιδήποτε νέο απέναντι στην τεχνολογική και πολιτισμική ηγεμονία των ΗΠΑ. [...] και οι ΗΠΑ είναι μάλλον πτώμα πλέον.


Για τον παραπάνω αφορισμό θα επιθυμούσα και κάποια σχετική τεκμηρίωση. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2009)

Λέγει Ροΐδης:

Ο Έλλην, ο επί τω πνεύματι και ταις αρεταίς των προγόνων του πάντοτε καυχώμενος, τηλικαύτην έχει περί του έθνους του ιδέαν, ώστε αδυνατεί να πιστεύση ότι εν ετέρα της υφηλίου γωνία είναι δυνατόν να γεννηθή και αναπτυχθή τι άξιον λόγου, ούτινος η μαρμαρυγή να μη εκλείπει εν ακαρεί εν τη προς όμοιον ελληνικόν θρέμμα συγκρίσει [...] Καθ’ ημάς η υδρόγειος σφαίρα επλάσθη χάριν του ελληνικού πνεύματος, ως κατά τους οπαδούς των τελικών αιτίων το σύμπαν διά τον άνθρωπον, η ρις διά τα ομματοϋάλια και αι τρίχες της κεφαλής διά τους φθείρας.
"Η κ. Μαρία Μηστροβάκη εν τω Ruy Blas", Ερμής, 1978, σελ. 130-131.​

Ο σήμερον Έλλην εκληρονόμησε παρά μεν των προγόνων αυτού μέγα όνομα, παρά δε των πατέρων γωνίαν γης ελευθέραν. Αποκοιμηθείς δούλος και Ανατολίτης, εξύπνησεν ελεύθερος και Ευρωπαίος. Επόμενον άρα ήτο να καταληφθή υπό της κατεχούσης πάντας τους νεαυξήτους μέθης. Η κυριωτέρα αυτού ενασχόλησις συνίσταται σήμερον ακόμη εις το να θαυμάζη τας χείρας αυτού μη φερούσας πλέον αλύσεις, την κεφαλήν του φέρουσαν πίλον υψηλόν, την εκ του Περικλέους καταγωγήν του, και τα επισκεπτήρια αυτού, αν τύχη ανήκων εις την λεγομένην υψηλήν περιωπήν.
"Δραματικός Αγών", Ερμής, 1978, σελ. 241-242.​

Τα πάντα εδανείσθημεν παρά των εσπερίων εθνών, πολίτευμα, νόμους, έθιμα, ενδύματα και διασκεδάσεις, και ενός μόνου πράγματος εθεωρήσαμεν περιττεύουσαν την εισαγωγήν, των προϊόντων της διανοίας, πιστεύοντες, ως φαίνεται, κατορθωτήν την άνευ της καλλιεργείας αυτής εξίσωσιν ημών προς τα άλλα έθνη κατά τα λοιπά.
"Βιβλιοθήκη Μαρασλή", Ερμής, 1978, σελ. 233.​


----------

